# What was the last thing in your DVD / CD Drive?



## cohen

What was the last thing in your DVD / CD Drive???? 

and what was it???


----------



## cohen

vk3fcll said:


> What was the last thing in your DVD / CD Drive????
> 
> and what was it???



Mine was a CD... editted a song off a CD and then burnt the song to a CD for her dance.


----------



## shenry

There's the Crysis DVD in there now.


----------



## Vizy

i burned some songs off just now. a mix


----------



## diduknowthat

Crysis


----------



## aSc1@3

last thing was chestmaster grandmaster edition dvd pc game.


----------



## Sir Travis D

probably this movie I watched, or COD4 install dvd.


----------



## alyoob

Nothing just bought my computer


----------



## Kornowski

shenry said:


> There's the Crysis DVD in there now.



Good Boy!


----------



## TFT

A spider


----------



## munkyeetr

Fedora 9 Beta installation disk


----------



## cohen

TFT said:


> A spider



 lol.


----------



## aqh88

Which drive?  Currently sitting in the main dvd drive is the ubuntu live cd.  I think I last burnt a new copy of an edited movie in the dvd rw drive.


----------



## jgotfire

cd’s.  I’m still burning all my old cd’s.  I think I have a few hundreds left.


----------



## cohen

jgotfire said:


> cd’s.  I’m still burning all my old cd’s.  I think I have a few hundreds left.


----------



## sniperchang

Starcraft: Brood War


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## voyagerfan99

The XP SP2 CD (just the service pack, not the XP install CD) I got from Microsoft when my computer was being stupid a few years ago. I made a copy of it.


----------



## Tuffie

Cd for teh winzors (Was pronz)

Tuffie.


----------



## jbrown456

The fray - how to save a life  lol

i didnt have it in itunes...


----------



## jgotfire

I’m working on ripping around 2000 cd’s.  I would just down load them all but I can’t find some of them and this way I know I have them.


----------



## cohen

jbrown456 said:


> The fray - how to save a life  lol
> 
> i didnt have it in itunes...



Good Song



jgotfire said:


> I’m working on ripping around 2000 cd’s.  I would just down load them all but I can’t find some of them and this way I know I have them.



 alot of time to be spent doing that


----------



## lovely?

definetely a lot of time!

lately my DVD burner is giving me a lot of problems, if its closed when i turn my computer on it takes ages for my computer to load, (in the range of eight minutes closed, 48 seconds if its open)

but its become obvious that it cant read dvd's any more, so no COD4 single player for me right now


----------



## brian

munkyeetr said:


> Fedora 9 Beta installation disk



*CYBER HIGH FIVE*!!!!!

cant wait till may 13!!! lol i still need to try it, im having problems running it on a vm


----------



## jgotfire

it’ds not bad tossing CD’s in and out when your doing other stuff.


----------



## colt1911

I have Bioshock in mine at the moment.


----------



## cohen

jgotfire said:


> it’ds not bad tossing CD’s in and out when your doing other stuff.



yeah i suppose...


----------



## Respital

jgotfire said:


> cd’s.  I’m still burning all my old cd’s.  I think I have a few hundreds left.



Woah! 


vk3fcll said:


>


Taken right out of my mouth.. or keyboard. lol 


TFT said:


> A spider


Ahaha.. a spider.


----------



## vroom_skies

Mine would be..
The Longest Journey dvd

Bob


----------



## Shane

COD4 CD in my one drive and Paragon hard disk manager 8.5 in the other


----------



## cohen

~ bump ~


----------



## voyagerfan99

Last thing....Probably Hitman: Contracts.

I just converted my games to ISO's so I can just run the image file instead of inserting disk.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Vista Ultimate disk.


----------

